# Honeycrisp Apples



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Who on the forum is lucky enough to live where they harvest Honeycrisp apples? OMG...I discovered these a couple of years ago, and I just got my first shipment in last week. They are the best apples ever!! I don't even like apples usually because I have texture issues with food, and I can't stand that mealy, spongy feeling of most apples. But these are crispy, juicy, and I just love them! 

Oh, and here's something to make them even better!

1 pkg. whipped cream cheese
1 pkg. caramel apple dip
1 pkg. heath bar pieces.

Layer cream cheese first, caramel on top, and heath bar last. Serve with apple slices.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I love them. Honeycrisp season just started a few weeks ago. They are my fav apple now. I had read about them last year in the newspaper and so decided to try them out. DEEEE LISH OS!

Now they're you go ruining a nice healthy piece of fruit! lol


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I like Gala apples only. I would love to taste Honeycrisp. I wonder if they are available here on LI.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I just bought two honeycrisps last night. Haven't tried them yet but I will this afternoon.... you make them sound wonderful! I always used to just buy red delicious and my son got on a kick of trying different varieties. His favorite is Pink Lady apples, which just makes me laugh for some reason. 

Oh... that dip... ... it sounds yummmy yummmmmy! Have you had the salad with chopped apples, whipped cream, cream cheese and snickers bars?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Never heard of them? Where are you buying them? We aren't very adventurous, golden delicious and red delicious in my fruit bowl right now. My kids take them in their lunch almost every day.
I'd love to try a new kind and will look for them.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

My daughter lives near lots of apple groves (Ithaca NY) and we brought home her favorite- the honey crisp- last fall after a visit. I think they are similar to a good gala apple. My nieghbor has a yard full of apple and pear trees, I had not thought to ask her is she has honey crisps.
The recipes sound wonderful!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are only available here at one of the local supermarkets. They are selling for $2.99/lb, but at the beginning of the season, I ordered a crate of 120 of them for $79.95...came out to a little over $100 with shipping. A co-worker and I split the crate and the cost. I got them from http://www.honeycrisp.com/. According to the website, they stay good in the fridge for up to 4 months, but they aren't going to last that long in my house. My kids have been eating them like crazy (yeah, me too...and without the dip).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am going to have to try them. I am a gala fan myself-- but saw them the other day and was curious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We grow honeycrisp apples. Yep, I know, I'm a lucky bitch and so is Posh !


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> We grow honeycrisp apples. Yep, I know, I'm a lucky bitch and so is Posh !


I'm jealous...of both you bitches! :biggrin1::biggrin1: Do you really have your own trees??


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, it's a small tree, just a few apples on it this year... We also live about a mile away from an incredible orchard and I buy bags of their "seconds" for under $10/10 pound bag.

Maybe the next time you need these sent to you I should just send them?! 

Also, they make caramel apples out of their honeycrisp. It is what I drool over every Fall. My kids and I walk over to the orchard, buy a few caramel honeycrisp, sit in their amazing perennial garden and enjoy a little slice of "heaven."

By the way, these apples were introduced by the University of Minnesota and our local orchard was one of the first to grow them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want a little slice of heaven right now. 

Amy, Kim, I have to say you both are my heroes...finding such joy in the little things. I want to take lessons on how to open my eyes and smell the roses, I mean taste the apples... and smell the fall air, and enjoy your kids be it human or fur or both. What a great skill. I applaud you.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My son's class took a poll to find out which apples the class liked the best. The honeycrisp variety was by and large the most favorite. I have never had one. I like Fuji and Gala apples.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yum...honeycrisps are really crisp and juicy. I love them. 
I just called DH and asked him to bring some vanilla ice cream home...Our friends apple orchard produced REALLY well this year and so I have LOTS of apples that need used...Apple crisp for dessert tonight


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love honeycrisp apples and lucky for me, me neighborhood farmer's market carrier them when in season.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love apples. My favorites are Gala and McCoun. My problem is I'm not supposed to eat fruit unless it is cooked. I can't have too much fiber. Baked apples are great, but I really love just bting into a crisp, sweet, juciy apple. I also make apple crisps all season.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I tried honeycrisp apples this year for the first time and I love them. Nice and crisp, slightly tart. I also love braeburn apples.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Honeycrisps are available from West Virgina apple farms. They are great. We discovered them a couple of years ago. Ruthann


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i wonder if they are available in california? coco and i share an apple with lunch everyday.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, I must try these apples. I will look for them! They sound fabulous!

I usually buy gala apples. But my parents grow the most amazing golden delicious apples - incredible! My friend's little 4-year old son tasted one and told his mom that they taste "like candy!"


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I live in west MI, apple country. We have honeycrisp but my fave is still jonathan!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is really making me miss Michigan! The fall colors, apple cider, etc! I think I am going to have to stop at the store today and see what I can find


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Two weekends ago, I was in Columbus, Ohio visiting my daughter. We went to an orchard to get some Honeycrisp, but they were already out of them. Needless to say, we were disappointed. THEY ARE THE BEST apple. I haven't seen them in the local store this year but because we are finally empty nesters, I don't go to the store as often!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I got some this morning! At SC version of Whole Foods. $2.99lb but so good I ate one on the drive home!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

We have honeycrisp here but my favorite is still Fuji....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I 1st tried these at Whole Food when they offered customers slices to try.These are the best apples i have ever tasted. But here they cost $3.50 per lb. $$$
But he have an orchard near us that also sells the 'seconds' for about $1 a lb.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Let's put it this way our annual trip up to LaCrosse WI in the fall is not to visit family and friends...it's to pop over to LaCresent, MN and get lots and lots of Honey Crisps! We get the Washington HC's in Nebraska, they are watery and lose the Zest..

Speaking of apples, has anyone tried Zesters? Red apples with a bite better then any Granny Smith I ever had!

I did here 2 autumns ago Minnesota, is coming out with another yummy apple soon, it tastes like a pineapple! ETA I think it was next year! I cannot wait.

I love this board, people *get* apples here. I again feel so blessed, you all rock! ::rockon::


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The website that I ordered the honeycrisps from is advertising a new variety called Candycrisps. Wonder if those are any good?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I too like Zestars...but one of my newest "early" apples is called a chestnut crab. They are small enough to pack in my son's lunch and they are just the right amount of not too sweet not too tart. The young girl who has grown up on the orchard recommended them to me. Funny how none of us have included Kimberly's little apples in this thread...okay, okay, I'll trade you Kimberly-a big bag of Honeycrisp for your one Jubilee!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just finished my first HoneyCrisp apple, YUMMY!!! They were expensive, nearly $6 for two of them so I may have to hide the other one.  I'll cut up the other one for us to share tonight to see what everyone else thinks. They're huge too, I know I'll be full until dinner time.
Thanks for the info on these!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a tip!!! I just took my first bite. OMG. It is like an apple, but so, so, cool and crisp almost like really cold watermelon, but crisper. and they were just sitting out. Thanks for the tip Kim, my new favorites. My mom loved them too. a nice coming home from rehab delight (for both of us)


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried a Honeycrisp and loved it. Thanks for the heads up! An apple a day...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So this forum is wonderful! I am a green apple-only gal as I HATE soft apples and have always found red apples to be soft or chewy or something that I don't like. But upon your recommendation, DH and I found some at Costco (8 for $7.99 - not TOO bad) and bought them and I am SO in love! They are amazing!!! Thanks so much for letting me know about them. I'm a red apple Honeycrisp convert now.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina, do you need me to send you some apples?!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, LOL, you have some Honeycrisps lying around that cost less than $1 each? 

I figured the price wasn't too bad since Ann above me mentioned she paid $3 for one!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I have never had one of those apples. Lina, maybe we can go in on a shippment?? hehe !! Are these good for cooking?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow they are really expensive down there. I just bought some today for a $1.99 lb.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Y'all are bad influences. I ordered a shipment that should be here this week.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I must have missed the address...where did you order them from? I've never seen them around here, and might have to order a few.

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've always loved Granny Smith and Gala...but the Honeycrisp has them beat now !!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I took the kids to the cider mill today and they had Honeycrisps (fresh from the orchard) for .99 a lb....I bought a bunch and have eaten two so far..YUM!! I had forgotten just how yummy they are.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered mine from http://www.honeycrisp.com. I paid $104 (with shipping) for a crate of 120 apples.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh I got some this morning! At SC version of Whole Foods. *$2.99lb* but so good I ate one on the drive home!!!


Amanda~ That makes me feel so much better. I paid $2.79/lb for the ones I bought yesterday at our cheap grocery store. I can only imagine what they must cost at the expensive one. My guess is maybe $3/ea.?  

You all are right, they _are_ delicious! Now I just need to get a part time job so I can afford to buy them. Can anyone tell me why they're almost a $1/lb more than the other apples?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh YUM! I finally found these at an independent specialty grocery store near me for $2.99/lb. I bought two and I ate two. I hid them from the children.

They are DELICIOUS. I love the crisp texture. Wow. These are great!
My new favorite apple!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought some at Whole Foods. I need to find a cheaper source. Crisp and perfect tart/sweet zingy burst of flavor! Love them!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They had them at Sam's Club... there was a container of 6 for $4.99.... sorry not sure what it weighs but I am thinking it was cheaper than my other place . DH tried them and now he likes them too and he took the container to work-butthead 

OH, I found something else- kiwiberry. They are different- think tiny grape but it is actually a kiwi! Not as good as the honeycrisp but I like to try new things


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hid the Honeycrisp too! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I hid the Honeycrisp too! Glad I'm not the only one.


Ha ha, Ann! Yeah, I have a problem with food guarding! Grrrrroowwwllll!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I also am a lover of the Honeycrisp, but this year I found Ambrosia - has anyone tried them? I felt they were almost better than the honeycrisp this year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Haven't found ambrosia, I've never heard of them but now I'll look.

I have to hide food or between the three kids and DH everything disappears! I hide my favorite candy, Good & Plenty, in my bedside drawer. Don't tell!!!


----------

